# Dreadnight Cemetery 2011



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

*Dreadnight Cemetery 2011 - Part Deux!!*

Last year I created a "gravekeeper's shack", to add another visual to the cemetery. It was also supposed to have housed a new scare, but as happens so often, I ran out of time for that part. I ended up seating a static pumpkin-headed figure inside of it and let it go at that. In a way, I'm glad I did because our returning guests will be conditioned to seeing a "dummy" seated inside, staring out the one window.
That's the set-up. This year anyone who leans intently into the window to try to see the dimly lit figure (a werewolf this year - body still to be made) will get a facefull of it about a second later, courtesy of about 70 psi. I plan to have the night vision camera dedicated to this prop, cuz I'm hoping to see some records set in the backwards long jump! More details at http://dreadnight.com/2011preview.html

OK, moving on from the wolf head, the second big change this year is a facade over the garage. Actually the garage door will be up, but the facade will cover the garage opening and serve 2 purposes - to further reduce the outline of my "regular old suburban house", and second - to provide a screening area for the werewolf breakout video that Hauntiholik so generously sent me to use! This puts the werewolf video right at the top of their walk, before they turn right to go to the front door. I'm matching the look of the facade to the stone/corpses motif so that this will now wrap around the whole front area.
The first photo is the left side of the facade, and the second is the right. You can see where the stone borders for the corpse area meets up. The large, open "box" at the far right is the area for the rear projection of the video. Corpses are under construction.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

that looks great! where could I get a cylinder like that for the same type of prop? thank you, ec


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

EC - to get one that long (32 inch throw), I had to go pro and order it from Bimba. This thing was my biggest expense this year for my haunt.... pretty much broke my bank!  Anyway, you can find them at Bimba.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the idea of static one year, active the next, because you're absolutely right. No one will expect it.

That's a great looking wolf head, too.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, wish I could say I made it but.... I know you've probably seen it in the stores. Gotta fix his banged-up nose tho!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

EC, I forgot to mention... if you do pursue this, you need to order a "non-rotating" ram. That means the actual extension rod is somewhat "squared off" in shape, so that it can't swivel around in the piston. Otherwise, the wolf's head could easily end up upside-down as gravity could force the rod to swivel from the weight of the head.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Really awesome! It gets my imagination going. How are you planning to stop people from getting to close and not getting hit by the wolf? I would love to make something similar


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! I'll do the same thing I have to do to keep from whacking people with the In Your Face Scarecrow. The guests are always on the driveway surface, while the shack sits at the edge of the cemetery area (my lawn). So I use a long piece of big black duct tape on the driveway to mark off the "safe" zone. As long as their noses (or anything else) aren't sticking across the tape line..... I fire away! If you check the shack photo here - http://dreadnight.com/cemetery'10.html, I think you'll see what I mean...


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Roxy Blue. By the way..... 36,927 posts?!!!!! Really???!!! That's fantastic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dreadnight said:


> Thanks, Roxy Blue. By the way..... 36,927 posts?!!!!! Really???!!! That's fantastic


LOL, not as fantastic as that wolf head. Spooky1 says I should trade you some posts for it:googly:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol


----------



## nbrand48 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, thats great, I love wolf.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

You may need a poop scoop to clean up after the ToTs! LOL

Awesome Wolf!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Not sure about a poop scoop, but I'm really hoping to get the greatly sought-after prize of all haunters..... the PANTS-WETTER !!!!! It would be my first!


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking forward to the reaction video.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good dread!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, I'm with Roxy - this will be the ultimate scare - static to shock! The thing that will get those too-cool-to-be-scared teenagers. Oh, how I love scaring them most of all.

BIG GRIN!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, and please don't take this as a sexist remark... but the teenage GIRLS are the best!! The decibel level of those shrieks is fantastic. (Although I have to say that when a teenage boy is strutting around like he's all THAT and totally unafraid... I really enjoy making them scream like a little girl :jol: )


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dreadnight said:


> Yes, and please don't take this as a sexist remark... but the teenage GIRLS are the best!! The decibel level of those shrieks is fantastic. (Although I have to say that when a teenage boy is strutting around like he's all THAT and totally unafraid... I really enjoy making them scream like a little girl :jol: )


Not sexist at all, in my opinion, only the truth. If I can get ONE eye-rolling-"whatever" saying-too-cool chick to squeal like a three year old, then I'm golden.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is awesome!!! love it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Love, Love, Love it!!! That will scare the screams out of your trick or treaters for sure! Heck, it would probably scare me if I walked by it, in the dark and not expecting a wolf to lunge out at me. Great idea and great application. Who cares if you made the head or not...it looks REAL!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, P5. Ya, with the werewolf body below it, I think the victims will really just suspect it's another dummy seated in the shack. Heh-heh-heh.....


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, moving on from the wolf head, the second big change this year is a facade over the garage. Actually the garage door will be up, but the facade will cover the garage opening and serve 2 purposes - to further reduce the outline of my "regular old suburban house", and second - to provide a screening area for the werewolf breakout video that Hauntiholik so generously sent me to use! This puts the werewolf video right at the top of their walk, before they turn right to go to the front door. I'm matching the look of the facade to the stone/corpses motif so that this will now wrap around the whole front area.
The first photo is the left side of the facade, and the second is the right. You can see where the stone borders for the corpse area meets up. The large, open "box" at the far right is the area for the rear projection of the video. Corpses are under construction.


----------

